# Sram 9 spd double tap flat bar shifter



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has tried out these shifters...


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

do you know the weight?


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

Are you sure it's 9 speed? They have a new 10 speed flat bar shifter, but I wasn't aware of a 9 yet.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*10s*



Patriot222 said:


> Are you sure it's 9 speed? They have a new 10 speed flat bar shifter, but I wasn't aware of a 9 yet.


correct - from what i know these are 10s. i was also curious to hear about them since those would allow for a superlight 10s conversion on a MTB:

shifters: ca. 230g??
SRAM Red rear derailleur: 132g (with some tuning)
10s 11-27SL Titanium Cassette: 139g

i am as well interested to hear about those shifters since this conversion really sounds interesting to me...


----------



## LAN (Jan 26, 2004)

Do you know if the Red derailleur will manage a 32t big cog?

Recon makes a 11-32t 10speed cassette that will give a good range but also small enough gaps between the gears.


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

LAN said:


> Do you know if the Red derailleur will manage a 32t big cog?
> 
> Recon makes a 11-32t 10speed cassette that will give a good range but also small enough gaps between the gears.


No it won't handle it smoothly. A 27t is about max.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well..*



Patriot222 said:


> No it won't handle it smoothly. A 27t is about max.


i'm running a shortcage 10s DA rear derailleur on a 11-32 cassette. works!

these DA derailleurs also are supposed to take 27t max....


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

just run a double setup with a 11-27 in the rear, and a 24-36 up front, thats plenty of range for anyone who calls themselves a man.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Yes 9 speed*

In the pic... its a 10-speed shifter. I havent found a 9-speed shifter yet..

FYI Hawleys USA and QBP are both selling 10-speed and 9-speed shifters. The 10-speed shifters will only work with the sram road rear derailleurs and the 9-speed uses only the sram mtn. rear derailleurs.


----------



## LAN (Jan 26, 2004)

I have also run an DA derailleur with 32t, but I haven't tried with Red yet.

I am going with 42/33 in front because this is the smallest possible on a road compact crankset. So low q-factor, and almost 1:1 gear ratio.


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

nino said:


> i'm running a shortcage 10s DA rear derailleur on a 11-32 cassette. works!
> 
> these DA derailleurs also are supposed to take 27t max....


Maybe it's a generation issue with the DA. I tried to use a 9 speed, short cage DA with an 11-32 once and it wasn't happy. It just didn't have the range.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

Patriot222 said:


> Maybe it's a generation issue with the DA. I tried to use a 9 speed, short cage DA with an 11-32 once and it wasn't happy. It just didn't have the range.


It depend of the frame.

The proble is the top pulley hitting the 32T. Some drop-out are longer then other. You can also put a slightly longer B-Screw:thumbsup:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*range...*



Patriot222 said:


> Maybe it's a generation issue with the DA. I tried to use a 9 speed, short cage DA with an 11-32 once and it wasn't happy. It just didn't have the range.


you need to run the absolutely shortest chain if you use 3 chainrings. i now use only 2 chainrings up front (42/29) so no issues with lack of chain tension

i also run 10t Extralite pulley wheels which give a little more room and allow the derailleur to accept the 32 better.with the 11t pulley it would tough the cog slightly when running in 29/32 gear.no problem though, just making some noise


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

LAN said:


> I have also run an DA derailleur with 32t, but I haven't tried with Red yet.
> 
> I am going with 42/33 in front because this is the smallest possible on a road compact crankset. So low q-factor, and almost 1:1 gear ratio.


sounds really cool, put up a pic of your setup.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

LAN said:


> I have also run an DA derailleur with 32t, but I haven't tried with Red yet.
> 
> I am going with 42/33 in front because this is the smallest possible on a road compact crankset. So low q-factor, and almost 1:1 gear ratio.


sounds really cool, put up a pic of your setup.
every time ive tried road cranks on my HT they hit the chainstays, i couldnt space them out enough either.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

There does exist an SRAM Double Tap 9 speed flat bar shifter set.

According to this article :

_SRAM 9 Speed Double Tap Shifters
MF# 00.7015.074.010
QBP# LD4514
Shifters are compatible with SRAM mountain rear derailleurs and front derailleurs._

Odd I haven't seen any bike fitted with this yet?


----------



## FasterThanLight (Jan 19, 2007)

*Weight?*

Those looks light! Does anyone knows the weight? :eekster:


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

248g, measured them on my scale


----------



## FasterThanLight (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks.
gripshifts are much lighter. I'm about to try Red front derailleur with X.0 gripshifters and XTR FC-M970 cranks.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

We have these in the shop I work at, they arnt exactly light. As someone said above, about 250g.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> sounds really cool, put up a pic of your setup.
> every time ive tried road cranks on my HT they hit the chainstays, i couldnt space them out enough either.


I ran into the same problem trying to get my Spec S-Works BB30 road cranks to clear the chainstay on my new custom build. I am going to get either the C-Dale hollowgram or wait for the new Extralite BB30 MTB cranks


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

FasterThanLight said:


> thanks.
> gripshifts are much lighter. I'm about to try Red front derailleur with X.0 gripshifters and XTR FC-M970 cranks.


Theoretically, that should not work, as the pull ratio is different between road and mtb Sram rear mechs. However, you may be able to get it to work if you insert a washer between the screw that fastens the cable to the derailleur and move the cable in or out from the screw to change the pull ratio slightly relative to the parallelogram.


----------



## FasterThanLight (Jan 19, 2007)

I know that. Someone says it works, someone says it doesen't work!
I have tried to search info from different places, but finally I desided to try by myself.
Then I atleast know for sure if it works or not :skep:


----------



## Jan (Mar 8, 2004)

Any updates here? Someone tried these?


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Jan said:


> Any updates here? Someone tried these?


I tired em... They are alright for xc riding but not ideal for racing.

I have some Sram DT 9speed shifters for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## factoryrider (Feb 10, 2009)

here are some actual weights of the 2x10 with sram's shifting cable already attached. not the lightest but quite cheap and now I can run force f/r derailleurs and a 12-27 cassette. double - 129.1 grams








ten rear - 129.1 grams


----------



## reformed roadie (Mar 30, 2008)

xcracer87 said:


> I tired em... They are alright for xc riding but not ideal for racing.
> 
> I have some Sram DT 9speed shifters for sale if anyone is interested.


???
Due to weight (this is WW forum) or function?
How was the shifting? Any issues with miss or wrong shifts w/ DT on the mtb? Esp. in technical stuff.

I don't think I ever heard from some who actually rode with them?


----------



## cwankeny (Dec 9, 2010)

*Sram 9 spd double tap flat bar shifters*

I've been using these on my commuter bike for the last month. I love the right shifter which is coupled to a Sram X-9 long cage. The left shifter is operating an Ultegra triple front on and Ultegra 53/39/30 crank. For some reason the darn thing keep slipping and letting the cage rub on the chain. Otherwise it's a great system. I didn't want gripshifters because of the difficulty in the cold winter operating them with heavy gloves. The double taps are excellent with gloves.


----------

